# Free Yacht Swap Website



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

My wife and I set up a free non-commercial website to arrange sailing vacation exchanges, similar to condo exchanges. We now have tons of listings from all over the world including Japan, Brazil, Croatia, the caribbean, western Europe and North America. We weren''t sure if anybody would be interested at first, but it''s been fun to see all the positive responses. 

We''d like to invite everyone to come visit our website: www.yacht-swap.com

Cheers,
Tim & Liz Kinney


----------



## JamesHardiman (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi, there,

What happened to your yacht swap website?

I had a look, but there doesn't seem to be anything there.

James and Susan

023 8062 0151
Hampshire, UK


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

James-

I know you're new to this site. Posting your phone number on the internet is generally a really stupid thing to do for so many reasons.

The reason the website the OP was talking about is not there may have something to do with you *responding to a post that is OVER SIX YEARS OLD.* Many websites don't last more than one. I'd also point out that the OP has only the one post ever, so the chance of him replying is pretty low.

Please check the dates on the thread before you reply to them. I'd highly recommend you read the *POST* in my signature to help you get the most out of your time here. It has tips on searching sailnet, writing a good post, etc..

Welcome to the Asylum...



JamesHardiman said:


> Hi, there,
> 
> What happened to your yacht swap website?
> 
> ...


----------

